# LEVEL RECORD - LVL 70-80 in 13 hours



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

yoyoyo Hallo !


ATHENE Hats wieder geschafft:


http://www.worldofathene.com/records.php


----------



## U N B E L I V A B L E (13. November 2008)

amory link?
btw first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

is noch nicht aktualisiert-.-


----------



## advanced08 (13. November 2008)

das ist freaky


----------



## U N B E L I V A B L E (13. November 2008)

ohne armory link glaub ichs nicht!


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Naja,glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (13. November 2008)

So was kommt raus, wenn man kein Reallife mehr hat...


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (13. November 2008)

GZ, aber auch iwo ganz klar  Whayne.


----------



## simion (13. November 2008)

lol? gz


----------



## Syane (13. November 2008)

Wieso kein RL 13 stunden ist nen Halber Tag ...damit hat er theoretisch mehr RL als andere die zum lvln nen monat brauchen ...das ist jezt meine subjektive Meinung :> ich spiele nichma mehr wow.


----------



## Melih (13. November 2008)

Wtf?

ich hab noch nichtmal woltk instaliert und er ist schon level 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. November 2008)

Glückwunsch... ich werde ca. 3 Monate Spaß beim leveln haben :>


----------



## Dinquisitor (13. November 2008)

Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur krank..... (sofern es stimmen sollte)...


----------



## Leckerlie (13. November 2008)

und will er jetzt nen keks? ^^

der ist sicher so durch die q's und innis gehetzt das der gar keinen spiel spaß an den neuen gebieten hatte wow ist kein e-sport in dem es darum geht wer schneller levelt, es soll spaß machen und die gebiete sollen faszinieren -.-


----------



## Raminator (13. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> So was kommt raus, wenn man kein Reallife mehr hat...


 genau


----------



## Murgul5 (13. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wtf?
> 
> ich hab noch nichtmal woltk instaliert und er ist schon level 80
> 
> ...



geht mir genauso^^ Ich lads grad runter weil meine Scheiß CD von der Collectors Edition nicht geht! -.-


----------



## shockatc (13. November 2008)

als wärs nich schon Freak genug sich mitternachts vor nen Mediamarkt oder Saturn zustellen um en Addon zu kriegen... nein man muss jetz auch im 13 stunden 80 sein... freak...einfach nur freak


----------



## Asmardin (13. November 2008)

Man kann auch ALLES übertreiben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ollipolli (13. November 2008)

das Stimmt nicht! Nicht bei der Menge XP die man nun braucht! Unsinn Armory Link oder hört  auf ADS Kiddy mässig hier Fake News zu posten!


----------



## Nanimo (13. November 2008)

Glaube ich nicht wirklich dran solange es keinen Beweis dazu gibt.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch... ich werde ca. 3 Monate Spaß beim leveln haben :>



So seh ich das auch!

GZ! Da hat wer 13 Std stressartig durchgejagdt um sagen zu können "ERSTER EINSELF!!111"

Und dann? Warten bis der Rest auch mal soweit ist.... 

Ich freu mich morgen früh darauf die Gebiete zu erkunden! Mal wieder neue Questtexte ZU LESEN! Einfach die Geschichte und Atmosphäre zu erleben und eben nicht nur stupide zu Leveln wie bei Twinks oder gelangweilt von Erz zu Erz zu flattern und zu farmen!

Aber jedem das seine! Und wenn es ihn/sie glücklich macht freu ich mich für denjenigen.....


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2008)

U schrieb:


> btw first
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (13. November 2008)

never...kann doch nich sein??


----------



## Toyuki (13. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer wieder geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic wenn ich es richtig gelesen hab is er schon gebannt worden naja lieber 4-6 wochen brauchen und acc behalten hals 13stunden und kein acc mehr haben^^


----------



## Nyxon (13. November 2008)

Sowas hat GARNICHTS mit krank zu tun.
Einfach nur schnell gewesen durch irgendwelche Tricks (Wenn es stimmen sollte).


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Leute , schaut euch seine Videos auf Youtube an.

Der macht sich über WoW lustig.

Genau wie mit dem Beitrag.

----

Falls er´s doch geschaft hat - GZ._


----------



## Slavery (13. November 2008)

Nich schlecht...aber eigentlich total egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei...es is einfach unmöglich...


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (13. November 2008)

Klar,, ist irgendwo freaki,,, aber irgendwo muss man doch auch sagen .... GGGGGGZZZZZZZ....

Ich mein das musst du erst mal packen in dem Speed so schnell auf 80 zu sein. Ich denke das da auch einige Logistik und Vorbereitung im Hintergrund steckt. Ev. sogar Hilfe von seiner Gilde Betreff pushing und co. 

Also von meiner Seite her, GRATULATION!
------------------------------------------------------

Die andere Seite ist ganz klar der Verlust des Spieleindrucks. Nicht das Ihr mich jetzt zereisst, ich würd auch niemals so einen Stress betreiben um meinen Char so schnell oben zu haben.

edit::: natürlich nur gz wenn er nicht gecheatet hat hehehe


----------



## Picoo (13. November 2008)

Eigentlich ist es ziemlich genial, 13h sind nichts, Athene kann sich sofern die sehr kompetenten GMs Athene nicht lange bannen alles was er für S5 braucht aus den Inis ziehen...
und es bleibt unterm Strich weniger /playedtime übrig als Leute die normal leveln.


----------



## Hicks1 (13. November 2008)

Also wenn ich mir das Video ansehe denk ich mir nur der hat ne Klatsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rothyus (13. November 2008)

manche von euch scheinen immer noch an den Weihnachtsmann zu glauben, echt traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die die es immer noch nicht gecheckt haben,des is alles nur ne show von ihm und n weiteres vid für sein projek I power


----------



## VILOGITY (13. November 2008)

Sorry........aber GZ zu no RL.......

13 Std. am PC, keine Wunder das die meisten mit 16 heute schon Fett wie ne S... sind.


----------



## dwarreg (13. November 2008)

muss irgendwie ziemlich deprimierend sein für blizzard, die brauchn mehr als 1 jahr für das spiel und der lvlt innerhalb (sofern es stimmen sollte) 13h durch.
naja wenns ihm freude macht, dass er kein rl hat mir egal...ich werd jetzt erstmal laange zeit spaß beim lvln ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (13. November 2008)

Athene geht mir so am Allerwertesten vorbei. Der Kerl kann von mir aus so gut sein wie er will, für mich bleibt er ein Vogel... Sorry, aber es ist einfach so. Er stellt sich als großen hin und alle anderen als kleine. Ich erinnere mich an ein Zitat "Ich bin wie Jesus, ich helfe den armen und schwachen während ich der King bin", oder so ähnlich.
Und nein, ich bin nich religiös...


Aber ansonsten- gz sich so schnell einen Spielspaß zu vermiesen.


----------



## le-chuck (13. November 2008)

Wenn man sowas schafft, hat man bestimmt noch 2-3 twinks in der Schublade, mit denen man dann ganz gechillt zocken kann.

ps: ich installier grad erstmal und der farmt heros mit sich selbst :>


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

ATHENE PWND EINFACH!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (13. November 2008)

hm ich glaub es auch noch nicht ganz suche gerade im arsenal.. naja 13h wäre irgendwie übertrieben schnell man sollte mal gucken wieviel ep/minute oder stunde der dann machen müsste... screenshot sieht zwar irgendwie echt aus aber wenn man sich mal anguckt was der gm sagt.. naja... keine ahnung was man davon halten soll...


----------



## Falania (13. November 2008)

würd ihn gerne nun farmen level 70 schurke vs 80 pala :> naja selbst jetzt hat er nicht mal ne chance !:>


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

jo darus wurde sogar gebannt,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (13. November 2008)

Naja, jeder wie er gern will.

Ich werd mir da Zeit lassen, mir alles anschauen und mich gemütlich hoch lvln. 

Wenn man natürlich nur aufs hochleveln aus ist und einem alles andere soweit egal ist, halt ich es nicht für toll oder beachtlich, sondern einfach für schade. 

Aber wie gesagt, dass muss jeder selbst wissen. Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass sowas auf Dauer sehr sehr langweilig wird. Jetzt muss der arme Kerl ja mindestens 3-4 Tage warten, bis er andere auf seinem Lvl findet, mit denen er dann zusammen was machen kann.


----------



## grimmjow (13. November 2008)

Mobs taggen? Was ist denn das genau und wie hat der das genau gemacht? Ich verstehs nicht. oO bzw. hasse ich den Typen, der ist auf manchen Videos zwar richtig seriös und redet normal, aber wenn der dann mal WoW Movies filmt, redet er total bescheuert.


----------



## schmiedemeister (13. November 2008)

Der bekommt sicher 2 Monate Bann wegen zu früh spielen^^


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

Falania schrieb:


> würd ihn gerne nun farmen level 70 schurke vs 80 pala :> naja selbst jetzt hat er nicht mal ne chance !:>




haha er hat alle im duell aus "ZOMBIES" gepwnd  da willst du wnb skiller kommen und glaubst das du eine chance hast?  athene is wohl einer der erfahrensten pvpler der welt!


----------



## hanktheknife (13. November 2008)

13 Stunden? Wenn ich alles glaube, aber das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Bladirus (13. November 2008)

Kein RL haben die, die 3 Monate an so einer Sache hängen...


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

Bladirus schrieb:


> Kein RL haben die, die 3 Monate an so einer Sache hängen...




xD


----------



## retschi (13. November 2008)

so ein freak^^

ich hatte grade arbeit aus bin gemütlich heim gegangen hab was gegessen mit den kids gespielt und jetzt dann mal wow ins laufwerk gelegt und am abend spiel ich dann vieleicht mal los aber keine eile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. November 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> 13 Stunden? Wenn ich alles glaube, aber das bestimmt nicht.


Jap genau!


----------



## Kamaji (13. November 2008)

gz mein Respekt.. nur macht der typ nen kranken Eindruck auf mich xD


----------



## Rothyus (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> xD



Das hast von athene geklaut^^


----------



## Zultharox (13. November 2008)

Hehe... 

http://www.worldofathene.com/atheneforums/...p;t=4492#p35716


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. November 2008)

Na gz an den/die Suchtis...

Wers haben muss...


----------



## Zonalar (13. November 2008)

ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er hat es in 13 stunden auf lvl 80 geschafft^^der kann recht stolz auf sich sein.

Vielleicht hat er ja Spass daran gehabt 80 zu werden. Ich würde mir sowas ned antun wenns ned ne treibende Motivation gäbe.

Er kann ja jezz ein anderer Char von 70 bis 80 hochleveln
wenn ich nen 2. 70 hätte dann würde ich den jezz schön gemütlich hochzoggn  wenn ich ihn wär

Gratulation und viel Spass noch in WoW^^ 
…
Los Applaus jezz! und weiterzoggn…


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (13. November 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich manche darüber aufregen können oder meinen das er kein RL haben kann. 
Es sind doch meist Extreme die uns beeindrucken und wenn er es in 13 stunden geschafft ist das extrem. Wenn es euch nicht interessiert ist das eine sache aber ihn dafür persönlich anzugreifen ist arm, da scheint bei dem ein oder anderen Neid die Antreibskraft zu sein.


----------



## neo1986 (13. November 2008)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Hehe...
> 
> http://www.worldofathene.com/atheneforums/...p;t=4492#p35716


lol


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

<3 ATHENE .....       Einfach nur göttlich..


----------



## neo1986 (13. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich finds toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (13. November 2008)

exploit -> Rekord wird aberkannt!

Mit anderen Worten: DISMISSED xD


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (13. November 2008)

soll ich ihm jetzt gratulieren oder mein beileid aussprechen ?


----------



## neo1986 (13. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> exploit -> Rekord wird aberkannt!
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: DISMISSED xD


?


----------



## Lisutari (13. November 2008)

Ich spiel noch nicht mal und der ist schon 80 xD
Egal, ich wart erst mal ab bis ich Uni-Technisch wieder Zeit habe und level dann gemütlich =)


----------



## zadros (13. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ?


naja buguser halt - alles lesen ftw ( ist auch nur 79 und dann banned worden )


----------



## Rothyus (13. November 2008)

Bei Athene frage ich mich ob er je nen chr. auf lvl 2 hochgezockt hat der Nap.
Der will bloß mal wieder auf wichtig tun, deswegen war er auch bei big brother ( belgien).


----------



## neo1986 (13. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> naja buguser halt - alles lesen ftw ( ist auch nur 79 und dann banned worden )


Ah ok athene hatz ein bug benutzt um auf 79 zu kommen.

Habs eh net geglaubt.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. November 2008)

Selbst wenn ers wieder "legal" so geschafft hat wie zu BC Zeiten wo er seinen Raid/Gilde die Hauptarbeit hat machen lassen, macht ihn das nicht unbedingt sympatischer.


----------



## Crailiele (13. November 2008)

na da hat man sicher vieles gesehen von den neuen Ländereien
Ich finde das schon krankhaft, aber soll jeder für sich entscheiden wie schnell er levelt..


----------



## Lisutari (13. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> naja buguser halt - alles lesen ftw ( ist auch nur 79 und dann banned worden )


Wusste ich doch dass das eig nicht sein kann..Hast du trozdem ne Quelle wäre super?^^


----------



## HexerFTW (13. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich spiel noch nicht mal und der ist schon 80 xD
> Egal, ich wart erst mal ab bis ich Uni-Technisch wieder Zeit habe und level dann gemütlich =)


 dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (13. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wusste ich doch dass das eig nicht sein kann..Hast du trozdem ne Quelle wäre super?^^



hat er doch sogar auf seiner eigenen seite geschrieben -.-

EDIT: Ich spiel seit BC und bin noch nichtmal 70 mitm Main hrhrhr


----------



## Zonalar (13. November 2008)

also nochmal gz daser 80 is… viel spass bei dem raid xD da wird er warten müssen^^

also hier noch ne frage… hab WotLk gekauft und mein Scheiss CPU!!!!! kann keine DvD's lesen(irgendwann hat es ned mehr gefunzt) .

Hier die Frage… wo kann ich WotLk installieren/Downloaden? den Key hab ich ja


----------



## Tenshukaku (13. November 2008)

alles neider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der typ hat einfach spass dran


----------



## Lisutari (13. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> hat er doch sogar auf seiner eigenen seite geschrieben -.-


Wirklich? Ich blinde Idiotin^^ Wo denn genau?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (13. November 2008)

Benji9 schrieb:


> also nochmal gz daser 80 is… viel spass bei dem raid xD da wird er warten müssen^^
> 
> also hier noch ne frage… hab WotLk gekauft und mein Scheiss CPU!!!!! kann keine DvD's lesen(irgendwann hat es ned mehr gefunzt) .
> 
> Hier die Frage… wo kann ich WotLk installieren/Downloaden? den Key hab ich ja



Steht ein paar Threads weiter unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

ne der ban kommt weil er darus geboosted hat soweit ich weiß..  


darus ist perm banned und die anderen die dabei geholfen haben tempo banned,..


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (13. November 2008)

Wer's braucht...


----------



## Zonalar (13. November 2008)

…kann kein english…aber dachte das war im Screenshot auf seiner seite


----------



## zadros (13. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich blinde Idiotin^^ Wo denn genau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Somehow the team still got illegitimately banned right before hitting level 80 by GM calordion
> 
> Technically, Athene and his team were able to level a character to lvl80 within 13 hours after the game's release, beating the world first record by miles.



technically bedeutet also so viel wie theoretisch ... geiler blender xD


----------



## biene maya (13. November 2008)

Is jetzt das Addon schon raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein im Ernst kriegt man für solche Taten Geld?


----------



## Murata (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ne der ban kommt weil er darus geboosted hat soweit ich weiß..
> 
> 
> darus ist perm banned und die anderen die dabei geholfen haben tempo banned,..



Na dann hat sich der ganze Bugusing Stuss richtig gelohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

athene hat soweit alles mit gefrapsed - folglich wird bald ein video davon erscheinen.


----------



## Lisutari (13. November 2008)

THX Zadros^^


----------



## Magician.^ (13. November 2008)

Ohman... ist das nicht etwas langweilig?
Ich mein WotlK ist gerade mal 1 Tag auf dem Markt und schon ist man wieder auf dem max lvl 

Naja wenn Sie Spaß dran hat


----------



## grimmjow (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> <3 ATHENE .....       Einfach nur göttlich..


Irgendwie gay.. du verehrst nen Typen, der total bescheuert Englisch spricht, sich total aufspielt und irgendwie nur dumm ist? oO

Das einzig göttliche ist der Körper von der Tanja.. Mehr auch nicht.


----------



## HohesC (13. November 2008)

Athene ich will ein Kind von dir !!!


Ne, die Truppe um Athene sind Kunststudenten, die noch andere Filmprojekte am laufen haben. Echt abgedreht und klasse konzipiert. Wer glaubt, das sei nicht gespielt und Athene habe einen an der Waffel, sollte sich mal auf Youtube umsehen da gibts nämlich noch mehr von denen. 
Wow wird wegen dem breiten Publikumsfeld als Plattform genutzt um einen Bekanntheitsgrad zu erreichen, um auf weitere Projekte hinzuweisen...und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: Die Typen sind hochintelligent.


----------



## Murata (13. November 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Irgendwie gay.. du verehrst nen Typen, der total bescheuert Englisch spricht, sich total aufspielt und irgendwie nur dumm ist? oO
> 
> Das einzig göttliche ist der Körper von der Tanja.. Mehr auch nicht.



Kann mich da nur anschließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2008)

Athene ist nub...

Hab den schon auf Stormscale besiegt im 2on2. Warrior / Healpala Mirror... Ich hab full Season 4 an , außer Schultern der so 4/8 T6.. aber trotzdem abgekackt. Tja, im PvE gut aber so PvP.. ne leere Dose ^^


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Irgendwie gay.. du verehrst nen Typen, der total bescheuert Englisch spricht, sich total aufspielt und irgendwie nur dumm ist? oO



neid


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Athene ist nub...
> 
> Hab den schon auf Stormscale besiegt im 2on2. Warrior / Healpala Mirror... Ich hab full Season 4 an , außer Schultern der so 4/8 T6.. aber trotzdem abgekackt. Tja, im PvE gut aber so PvP.. ne leere Dose ^^




das will ich gerne sehen, screens? oder vid?




sehr unglaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (13. November 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> geht mir genauso^^ Ich lads grad runter weil meine Scheiß CD von der Collectors Edition nicht geht! -.-



ist halt ne collectors edition. nur zum sammeln, nicht zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Morphes (13. November 2008)

tja gz, ich werd mir wohl alle Zeit der Welt lassen


----------



## biene maya (13. November 2008)

HohesC schrieb:


> Athene ich will ein Kind von dir !!!
> 
> 
> Ne, die Truppe um Athene sind Kunststudenten, die noch andere Filmprojekte am laufen haben. Echt abgedreht und klasse konzipiert. Wer glaubt, das sei nicht gespielt und Athene habe einen an der Waffel, sollte sich mal auf Youtube umsehen da gibts nämlich noch mehr von denen.
> Wow wird wegen dem breiten Publikumsfeld als Plattform genutzt um einen Bekanntheitsgrad zu erreichen, um auf weitere Projekte hinzuweisen...und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: Die Typen sind hochintelligent.



Es geht also darum irgendwann mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad Geld zu verdienen

vote for close


----------



## Blaznar (13. November 2008)

nicht ohne amory link
alles fake wird ich sagen


----------



## Murata (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> neid



Klar, immer wenn Kritik geäußert wird oder wie in diesem Fall die Wahrheit gesagt wird , is es SOFORT Neid. Fanboys 4tw


----------



## Asmardin (13. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Athene ist nub...
> 
> Hab den schon auf Stormscale besiegt im 2on2. Warrior / Healpala Mirror... Ich hab full Season 4 an , außer Schultern der so 4/8 T6.. aber trotzdem abgekackt. Tja, im PvE gut aber so PvP.. ne leere Dose ^^



Geht ja auch nicht darum ober er irgendjemanden PvP -technisch aus den Socken hauen kann, sonder darum, dass der kleibe Egomane schon auf Lv. 80 ist.

Und zum Post wegen der Intelligenz: Schön und gut, dass diesen Kunststudenten nachgesagt wird sie seien hochintelligent, aber das heißt ja trotzdem nicht, dass sie Freaks sind(nicht auf die gute Weise!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jibrilak (13. November 2008)

also rl hin oder her
ich finds einfach hirnrissig 
der kriegt doch nix vom spiel mit wenn man wie ein zombie durchrattert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (13. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Athene ist nub...
> 
> Hab den schon auf Stormscale besiegt im 2on2. Warrior / Healpala Mirror... Ich hab full Season 4 an , außer Schultern der so 4/8 T6.. aber trotzdem abgekackt. Tja, im PvE gut aber so PvP.. ne leere Dose ^^




mhh das glaubst du der Kerl geht ab wie ne rakete der kann sich gleichstellen mit Swifty und wie sie alle heißen xD


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> das will ich gerne sehen, screens? oder vid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab zwar kein Screen oder so, aber Ich kann Ihn gerne fragen und er wird mit Sicherheit ja sagen, das er gegen uns verloren hat und dann kann Ich immernoch nen Screen machen, aber jetzt net. Lügen würde Ich auch net.


----------



## Dennisth (13. November 2008)

Tja wo die beiden recht haben haben sie recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mit Tanja oder wie das Mädel auch immer heißen mag. (Ich gehe einfach mal nicht davon aus, dass es seine Freundin ist. Sieht man im Video das sie nur so tut und zwar schlecht)

@Topic:

Na ja ok per Bugusing level 79/80 zu werden ist keine Kunst. Ich mein ich kann auch aufn pserver gehen und mit einem schlag level 225 werden und kann sagen: ololo IMBA eins111!!! usw.

Ich denke mal der erste "richtige" 80er wird so 2-3 Tage brauchen. Ich hole mir das Addon morgen und dann zocke ich mit einem Kollegen zusammen. 

mfg Dennisth


----------



## BleaKill (13. November 2008)

lol ey xD


----------



## bgnkillar (13. November 2008)

dats krank !!
wow ist doch kein wettlauf,es geht darum spass zu haben =)
Also wer so drauf ist, der hat wirklich ein problem mit wow..
ich spiele zwar selber sehr sehr oft, aber meistens mit freunden und dabei unterhalten wir uns, trinken mal ein bier ... aber sowas ist nicht normal..sollte mal nachdenken


----------



## Churchak (13. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A6jCpllQZq0


----------



## Rasgaar (13. November 2008)

ja toll...jetzt gammelt er alleine auf 80 rum.... was will er schon machen? ;P


----------



## stäcy (13. November 2008)

ich hab selbst ma kurzzeitig von 38-58 in 5 tagen powerlvling betrieben und mien ergebnis? schön dass ich 3 wochen vor wotlk 70 war, aber nach lvl 58 hab ich erstma ne woche pause gemacht weils einfach kein spaß macht. sowas is vllt gut um zu sagen "Hey schau ma wie gut ich lvln kann" und die aufmerksamkeit anderer auf sich zu ziehen, aber im endefekt macht es dann doch keinen spaß mehr.
ich jedenfalls werde (gleich is die install fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nothend richtig genießen. will sogar versuchen mir mal JEDEN quest durchzulesen ^^
naja euch noch viel spaß beim spieln und den leuten mit den key- oder cdproblemen viel glück, bei mir ging zum glück alles


----------



## Fochi (13. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch... ich werde ca. 3 Monate Spaß beim leveln haben :>



so wenig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach ne wow pause oder spiel vielleicht garnichtmehr aber ich habe 7x 70er und 2x vor 70 ^^ das wird n spaß!!!


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (13. November 2008)

Er hat auf jeden Fall mein Respekt. Auch wenn ich sonst nicht wirklich Fan von ihm bin...

Und ich sehe nicht wo das auch nur im entferntesten Bugusing oder ein Exploit sein soll.

Killt man ein Mob auf den schon wer anders draufgehaut hat, bekommt derjenige die XP + Loot ihn zuerst Schaden gemacht hat, das war schon immer so und ist so gewollt. Nix Bug
Hat ja davor sogar noch nen GM gefragt, und der meinte daran gibts absolut nix auszusetzen und ist einfach nur ne "klevere Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik".

Und wer meint er hat ja nix vom Content gesehn o.ä., wer so spielt hat sicher mehr ls nur einen Char. Und mit dem kann ers wohl gemütlich nachholn


----------



## Souljy (13. November 2008)

wayne ? er is banned


----------



## MayoAmok (13. November 2008)

ich hab mir mal das video angeguckt...

worin liegt eigentlich die unglaubliche arroganz dieses typen begründet?


und nochwas?


wohnt der noch bei mama?



lächerlich


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (13. November 2008)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> also rl hin oder her
> ich finds einfach hirnrissig
> der kriegt doch nix vom spiel mit wenn man wie ein zombie durchrattert
> 
> ...




der bekommt auch nix vom leben mit ^^


----------



## reappy (13. November 2008)

So wie ich das sehe ist das KEIN lvl 80 rekord.

Da steht einteutig: Getting banned  just before hitting lvl 80.

Mit anderen Worten er wurde gebannt bevor er lvl 80 erreicht hat.
Und deswegen steht in der überschrift auch "Worlds first lvl 79".


----------



## Leckerlie (13. November 2008)

haha gebannt...

(schadenfroh) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




klappe zu affe tot..^^

(auch wenn nur zeitweilig)


----------



## Gilindriana (13. November 2008)

Das ist doch kacke.

Leveln soll spaß machen und soll kein Wettbewerb sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (13. November 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> der bekommt auch nix vom leben mit ^^



100 prozentiges /sign





ich gehe die sache eher gechillt an ;>


----------



## NoFlame (13. November 2008)

toller held 80er mobs tappen und von mehreren umhaun lassen nur das er der erste "tolle" 80er ist der jetz lange weile hat weil keiner auf seim lvl bereich ist.
Bzw jetz kann er ja die quests alle nachholen für gold


----------



## Animos93 (13. November 2008)

Also ich bin neidishc darauf... und es hat doch nichts mit suchti zu tun wenn man nur 13 stunden braucht.... die zeit die er mit dem spiel verbracht hat is net lang^^


----------



## abgehdor (13. November 2008)

wayne??


----------



## NoFlame (13. November 2008)

hm wieso wurde der denn jetz gebannt? acc sollte 24/7 gebannt werden!


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal das video angeguckt...
> 
> worin liegt eigentlich die unglaubliche arroganz dieses typen begründet?
> 
> ...




er wohnt nicht mehr bei mama.. guck seine vids an er zockt ab und zu bei ihr aber sonst wohnt er mit seinem kumpel zusammen.

und der ban war nicht wegen cheating o.ä. außerdem war das vor einem halben jahr und ist nicht mehr aktuell !.-.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2008)

Ja toll.. wurde gebannt und jetzt?


----------



## NoFlame (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> er wohnt nicht mehr bei mama.. guck seine vids an er zockt ab und zu bei ihr aber sonst wohnt er mit seinem kumpel zusammen.
> 
> und der ban war nicht wegen cheating o.ä. außerdem war das vor einem halben jahr und ist nicht mehr aktuell !.-.




persönlicher fanboi


----------



## Dolcehorsto (13. November 2008)

ich würde mal so sagen der hat nichmehr alle tassen im schrank und hat dafür cola mit mentos reingestellt.
punkt a. er führt sich auf wie ein kürbis im rübenfeld und  beleidigt mal alles und jeden. da wäre punkt b gewesen.
punkt c: nur weil man fast 14 stunden mit freunden bzw family ausschließlich vor der kiste gehangen hat ist man nicht der
king. wenn man sich das video auf seiner homepage ansieht merkt man dass er einige schrauben locker hat und
sehr exzesiv das wort benutzt das mit moth anfängt und mit ucker aufhört. das zeugt meiner ansicht nach von einem
ziemlich aggresiven charakter und ich würde sogar so weit gehen ihm eine geistesstörung zu unterstellen.

seiner leistung in 2 tagen sich und 13 stunden 80 zu werden kann ich nur mit den worten na und bewerten.
was kann er sich davon kaufen? er hat ja sogar nen bann kassiert. kann er halt ein paar tage nicht spielen.. Haha

ich habe vorherige koments nicht gelesen und rechtschriebung kann mich mal


----------



## Zerleena (13. November 2008)

sowas ist doch HOHL... Typen die so gaskrank drauf aus sind als erster den Level Cap zu schaffen haben doch null Spaß dran am Game. Naja vielleicht geht ihm da einer ab und er legt einfach null Wert auf Spielspaß. Wozu Spaß haben, wenn man auch einfach erster 80er sein kann? Einfach gaga und solche Leute sind es dann, die kaum eine Woche nach Release "MEHR CONTENT" schreien.


----------



## Alien123 (13. November 2008)

Also entweder
"gut gespielt"

oder

"Don´t feed the troll"


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> klappe zu affe tot..^^



oh, höre ich da etwa einen Chakuza Fan ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (13. November 2008)

GZ an den Vogel da

35&#8364; für nen paar h Spaß und nu steht er rum und kann keinen Content ranholen weil keiner so Irre wie er is.

Applaus...

ich werd die Level genießen, denn dafür zahle ich!


----------



## Sylvanas (13. November 2008)

sry aber ich find nen einfach nur geil..

der is schon lange als der totale freak bekannt, wenn man seine vids bissl anschauen würde..

is einer der bekanntesten, wenn net der bekannteste, spieler der welt und wenn man sowas schafft is man scho ne persönlichkeit.. net nur in wow.. was glaubt ihr wieviel geld der durch werbung macht? nen ganzen haufen wenn man unter zockern weltbekannt is.

also kommt net mit wayne sondern interessiert euch mal bissl für die besten spieler der welt und das hat net mit besessenheit zu tun sondern mit "allgemeinbildung" im zockerleben.


wie dem auch sei guggt euch die vids an und bildet euch ne meinung

lg


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

computerblicker schrieb:


> GZ an den Vogel da
> 35€ für nen paar h Spaß und nu steht er rum und kann keinen Content ranholen weil keiner so Irre wie er is.
> Applaus...
> ich werd die Level genießen, denn dafür zahle ich!



An alle die soetwas geschrieben haben.

Ich versteh nicht warum ihr solch ein Mist schreibt.

Woher wollt ihr wissen was für diesen Spieler Spaß ist ?
Nur weil euch das nicht passt ? - Kann euch doch egal sein.
Wir haben jetzt mehr als 5 Seiten nur solche Kommentare und was bringen Sie ? - NICHTS.

Dieser Spieler wollte einfach so schnell wie möglich auf lvl 80 sein und ?
Ist er deswegen ein schlechterer Mensch nur weil er 13 Stunden gespielt hat ?
NEIN ! - 13 Stunden, wieviel Stunden spielt ihr am Wochenende ? - Ich bin mir bei 90% der Community sicher
das Sie MEHR wie 13 Stunden spielen und diesen "Erfolg" nicht schaffen.
Egal ob Sie es wollen oder nicht.

Solche Posts sind in meinen Augen einfach nur Neider Posts.
Auch wenn jetzt alle schreiben - NEIN natürlich nicht.
Aber dann erklärt mir dochmal warum ihr euch so aufregt wenn es einer vor euch geschafft hat lvl 80 zu werden.

Ob er nun was von der Story mitbekommen hat, ist doch sein ding.
Auch 90% der Community hat kein Plan von der Story warum Naxx wieder "lebt" und und und.

Von daher - kann man eigentlich NUR GZ schreiben und nicht mehr.


----------



## Datamonkey (13. November 2008)

Was habt ihr nur alle. Das ist eine Gruppe Studenten die eine Docu Serie über das Leben als Pro-Gamer macht. Mit dem Stereotypen und allen negativen Folgen und Auswüchsen. Die spielen halt alle ihre Rollen wie sie in der Serie gedacht sind.

Künstlich Aufregen über sowas sollte man sich echt nicht. Lieber das ganze als Satire ansehen.


----------



## Chrom123 (13. November 2008)

Wie hat er das gepackt?

Ich schätze mal so:

Mobs 1x angeschlagen & von seinem Raid killen lassen, das halt in extremer Form ^^

Stimmts?


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (13. November 2008)

Sylvanas schrieb:


> sry aber ich find nen einfach nur geil..
> 
> der is schon lange als der totale freak bekannt, wenn man seine vids bissl anschauen würde..
> 
> ...




Naja Allgemeinbildung bedeutet für mich eher: "Was war der 2te Weltkrieg, wo liegt die Hauptstadt von China usw." Aber net wer war erster lvl 80 bei WoW ^^


----------



## Yagilius (13. November 2008)

Athene is n kranker Typ und das mag ich und außerdem ist seine Freundin zum tja ..... ^.^

Gratulation Athenelól!

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...=Athenel%C3%B3l


----------



## Disasterio (13. November 2008)

btw: Er kann die story genauso erleben. Er hat ja keine Quests gemacht.


----------



## SäD (13. November 2008)

Für alle, die sagen, er hat in 13 Stunden alles durchgespielt, und hatte keinen Spass.
Schonmal daran gedacht, dass er einen Twink hat, mit dem er all die Quests, Gebiete nachholen kann?


----------



## DoubleJ (13. November 2008)

Sacht ma, lest ihr nur den ersten Post oder zumindest auch die 10 letzten? Der Weltrekordler wurde gebannt.

"...banned for using an exploit..."

Siehe dazu auch sein Forum: http://www.worldofathene.com/atheneforums/...p;t=4491#p35715


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. November 2008)

Also nur mal zum besseren Verständnis für mich Hirni...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieser Athene-Typ (im folgenden kurz _Kackb00n _genannt) kloppt als erste einen Mob. Eine Gruppe von 5(?) super-duper-full-s/t-irgendwas-epixxxe-70er, mit denen er *NICHT* zusammen in der Gruppe ist übernimmt, killt den Mob und er kriegt die XP (für seinen First-Hit). Während dessen pullt _Kackb00n _den nächsten und gibt den nach seinem ersten Hit weiter an seine Sklaven. Das Ganze wahrscheinlich mit Mobs, die ein paar Level über ihm sind und für die Gruppe *orange * (oder sogar *rot*?) angezeigt werden um möglicht viel XPs zu kriegen. Ist das so in etwa richtig?

Hmm... und worauf will er nun stolz sein? Darauf, daß er von seinen Sklaven nach oben gekloppt wurde und außer dem First-Hit nicht weiter tun mußte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja wirklich eine gaaaanz dolle Leistung... da kann _Kackb00n _zurecht stolz druff sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Wie hat er das gepackt?
> Ich schätze mal so:
> Mobs 1x angeschlagen & von seinem Raid killen lassen, das halt in extremer Form ^^
> Stimmts?



EPIC FAIL !!!

nein so funktioniert das nicht, weil du must den Mob 51% life selbst runterhauen, damit du 100% EP bekommst.


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> An alle die soetwas geschrieben haben.
> 
> Ich versteh nicht warum ihr solch ein Mist schreibt.
> 
> ...




genau das mein ich...  das sind die wirklichen neider,....           irgend wann werdet ihr es verstehen.


Dem einen macht es spass wow sehr langsam und genau zu erkunden , dem anderen möglichst schnell auf dem höchsten level zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (13. November 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> sowas ist doch HOHL... Typen die so gaskrank drauf aus sind als erster den Level Cap zu schaffen haben doch null Spaß dran am Game. Naja vielleicht geht ihm da einer ab und er legt einfach null Wert auf Spielspaß. Wozu Spaß haben, wenn man auch einfach erster 80er sein kann? Einfach gaga und solche Leute sind es dann, die kaum eine Woche nach Release "MEHR CONTENT" schreien.




ich weiss garnicht, was ihr alle habt...selbst wenn er es geschafft hat, was ich kaum glaube, warum habt ihr ein problem damit?

solche leute können sich doch auch noch einen zweiten 80er hochziehen und das ganz gemütlich. dabei sehen sie dann auch alles von der umgebung und haben das was ihr ( ich auch ) unter spaß versteht. und woher wollt ihr wissen dass es ihm kein spaß macht, der erste 80er im game zu sein? naja mir machts zumindest keinen spaß 7 seiten flames nach beweisen durchzusuchen -.-

mfg

Ciquo


€: tante edith findet dass der vorposter recht hat!


----------



## NoFlame (13. November 2008)

wenn man das vid von dem anschaut kommt es so rüber als ob bei dem im leben einiges falsch gelaufen ist...


----------



## Barrages (13. November 2008)

Das ist doch 200%ig nur nen Fake. Alleine rechnerisch ist das nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Man braucht alleine von 70ig auf 71ig über 1,5 Mio EP. Sprich wenn man pro lvl einfach noch 10% drauf packt.

70-71 = 1.500.000
71-72 = 1.650.000
72-73 = 1.815.000
74-75 = 1.996.500
75-76 = 2.196.150
76-77 = 2.415.765
77-78 = 2.657.341
78-79 = 2.923.075
79-80 = 3.215.383

Macht zusammen: 20.369.214 Millionen EP!

Das sind einfach mal geschätzte Werte. Also nagelt mich bitte nicht mit 10% fest.

Und nun erzählt mir mal wie man innerhalb von 13 Std. über 20 Mio EP macht? Selbst wenn man nur 80iger Mobs mit firsthit von andern legen lässt sind das 10.000 - 15.000 Mobs.

Wo soll man die her holen? Geschweige denn in 13 Std. klatschen?
Es geht noch weiter^^ Man kommt auf ca. 17 Mobs die Minute um solche Zahlen zu erreichen?

Also das ist absolut nen Fake. Einfach viel zu unrealistisch


----------



## Dennisth (13. November 2008)

Sylvanas schrieb:


> sry aber ich find nen einfach nur geil..
> 
> der is schon lange als der totale freak bekannt, wenn man seine vids bissl anschauen würde..
> 
> ...



Nun wenn er SO bekannt ist frage ich mich warum ich ihn nicht kenne und mein Kollege der seit Anfang an WoW zockt ihn auch nicht kennt? Könnte daran liegen, dass er gerne bekannt WÄRE aber es nicht ist. Die meisten Personen die auf sein Youtube Profil gehen wollen doch nur Tinia sehen und nicht ihn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja aber jedem das selbe. Die einen schauen 14 Stunden pro Tag Fernsehen. Die anderen zocken halt gerne. Ich würde letzteres nehmen, wenn auhc nicht so intensiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Dennisth


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Sacht ma, lest ihr nur den ersten Post oder zumindest auch die 10 letzten? Der Weltrekordler wurd gebannt.
> 
> "...banned for using an exploit..."
> 
> Siehe dazu auch sein Forum: http://www.worldofathene.com/atheneforums/...p;t=4491#p35715




die haben geholfen darus zu pushen --> darus    PERM Ban, rest wurde auch ein wenig bestraft (tempo ban).  erzähl kein dummes zeug danke.

hab mit einem guild member der während des gespräches im vent mit Athene war gesprochen,...


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> die haben geholfen darus zu pushen --> darus    PERM Ban, rest wurde auch ein wenig bestraft (tempo ban).  erzähl kein dummes zeug danke.
> 
> hab mit einem guild member der während des gespräches im vent mit Athene war gesprochen,...




Du glaubst auch jeden Scheiß oder?


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

....................... ich gebs auf..^^ wartet einfach auf den nächsten clip bzw armory aktualisierung..


----------



## Zentoro (13. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> So was kommt raus, wenn man kein Reallife mehr hat...



Naja, wenn man so schnell ist, hat man mehr Zeit für Reallife!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> An alle die soetwas geschrieben haben.
> 
> Ich versteh nicht warum ihr solch ein Mist schreibt.
> 
> ...




Ich habe das Gefühl: Die meisten hier sind sau neidisch. Sie wären selber gerne schon 80 sind aber nicht so "gut" um es hinzubekommen :x


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2008)

Wieso sollte man auf sowas neidisch sein, wie man sehen kann, schafft man das nur mit einer guten Gruppe und mit dem taggen, das eine Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik ist und dann würde man ebenfalls gebannt werden. Glaub nicht, das man auf sowas neidisch sein kann oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> die haben geholfen darus zu pushen --> darus    PERM Ban, rest wurde auch ein wenig bestraft (tempo ban).  erzähl kein dummes zeug danke.
> 
> hab mit einem guild member der während des gespräches im vent mit Athene war gesprochen,...



Geh mal auf die Page und schau dir das Youtube Video an und was der Gm am schluss sagt^^

Hier auch das Zitat von der Page:

"Somehow the team still got illegitimately banned right before hitting level 80 by GM calordion."

Es wurden ALLE gebannt!

Sieh auch dieses Bild worldofathene.com/calordion.jpg


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Es wurden ALLE gebannt!



hab nie was anderes behauptet.




btw:  die haben sich sehr sehr gut vorbereitet,.. also sämtliche buffs die gehen,.. scrolls, pots , bufffood usw usw usw.


----------



## DoubleJ (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> hab nie was anderes behauptet.



Du hast doch behauptet ich soll dein dummes Zeug erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer flamed muss halt damit rechnen das ihm die Wahrheit erklärt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (13. November 2008)

Neid ist eine Totsünde !
Ihr werdet alle in der Hölle schmoren !


GZ Athene !

Und ich fange jetzt an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4shamans (13. November 2008)

das wär der armory link

sobald das arsenal wieder updatet sieht man es ja

das wäre dann noch darus


----------



## wowaddict (13. November 2008)

Das der Kerl WoW nicht ernst nimmt und das seine WoW Erfolge nur als publicity für seine kommenden Filmprojekte dienen scheinen hier manche Leute außer Acht gelassen. Er ist nicht wirklich so überdreht und arrogant wie er sich in seinen Filmen in Szene setzt.
Es ist einfach eine Parodie auf die ganze WoW Kultur mit der er sich in Rampenlicht stellen möchte.
Was ihm ja auch iwie gelingt und NEIN ich bin kein Fanboy und hab ihn heute zum ersten Mal gesehen, habe dann einfach mal in alle Videos reingeschaut und gegoogelt. Was ich den meisten Leuten, die sich warscheinlich ein Video von ihm angeschaut haben und danach ohne iwelchen Plan hier rum posten auch raten möchte. 

Zum 79 werden:

Erstmal greetz, denn das ist wirklich schnell und hat meiner Meinung nach wenig mit einem Vernachlässigen des RL zu tun.
Er mag evtl. das Spiel und mag es sich mit seinen Erfolgen zu brüsten. Jedem das seine: Der Eine mags super schnell bzw. hasst lvln und der andere mag es gern ausgiebig bzw. lässt sich Zeit.
Da tun mir eher die Leute leid die ich heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit in der Stadt gesehen habe. Alle mit riesen Ringen unter den Augen und Handy am Ohr ihren Freunden am erzählen, dass sie heute blau machen um lvl 72 zu werden. -.- bzw. die Leute, die sich nicht um ihre Familie kümmern weil sie in IF, OG oder Shatt sitzen weil sie im RL halt nichts auf die Reihe kriegen.

Ich bin total gegen diese ich gönne Niemandem etwas Mentalität die größtenteils in der Comm herrscht.

A) Es ist nur ein Hobby und in jedem Hobby gibt es nun mal Jemanden der besser und schneller ist.
 Wenn es ein Hobby ist kann es mir doch egal sein was andere machen, weil es MIR Spaß machen soll.
C) Nur weil jemand mit SW/T6 rumrennt heißt es noch lange nicht, dass er kein RL hat. Es kann genauso gut sein, dass er seine Zeit die er Ingame
    verbringt einfach besser nutzt. Bsp.: Jemand der 2-3 Std pro Tag ingame in seiner Minigilde nichts gebacke bekommt sollte sich nicht über              jemanden aufregen der die gleiche Zeit sinvoll fürs Raiden/PvP nutzt und somit in den besten Rüstungen herumrennt.
D) Verbringt die Zeit die ihr hier in der hier im Forum flamewars warm haltet lieber mit sinvolleren Sachen,
was da die Prioritäten sind muss jeder selbst wissen.


Mfg Mäckz


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXgmgwIuN94...ldofathene.com/


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

lool das video "Boom motherfucker" xD


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Du hast doch behauptet ich soll dein dummes Zeug erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lern lesen. danke


----------



## Dudeman (13. November 2008)

Das ist doch 200%ig nur nen Fake. Alleine rechnerisch ist das nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Man braucht alleine von 70ig auf 71ig über 1,5 Mio EP. Sprich wenn man pro lvl einfach noch 10% drauf packt.

70-71 = 1.500.000
71-72 = 1.650.000
72-73 = 1.815.000
74-75 = 1.996.500
75-76 = 2.196.150
76-77 = 2.415.765
77-78 = 2.657.341
78-79 = 2.923.075
79-80 = 3.215.383

Macht zusammen: 20.369.214 Millionen EP!

Das sind einfach mal geschätzte Werte. Also nagelt mich bitte nicht mit 10% fest.

Und nun erzählt mir mal wie man innerhalb von 13 Std. über 20 Mio EP macht? Selbst wenn man nur 80iger Mobs mit firsthit von andern legen lässt sind das 10.000 - 15.000 Mobs.

Wo soll man die her holen? Geschweige denn in 13 Std. klatschen?
Es geht noch weiter^^ Man kommt auf ca. 17 Mobs die Minute um solche Zahlen zu erreichen?

Also das ist absolut nen Fake. Einfach viel zu unrealistisch 


seh ich auch so...


----------



## NoFlame (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXgmgwIuN94...ldofathene.com/



immer noch Athene Fanboi


----------



## Zonalar (13. November 2008)

ich denke er hat sich Hilfe von der Gilde Geholt und dazu ein paar Quests bereitgelegt&#8230;

oder einfach nur nen Bug ausgenutzt&#8230; (steht auf seiner website^^)


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2008)

Wie hat er das geschafft?


----------



## WeRkO (13. November 2008)

38% der Installation bei mir und Athene macht bereits son kram....
Naja, wie auch immer, würde gerne wissen was es mit diesem "taggen" auf sich hat.
Achja, Gz Athene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leo87 (13. November 2008)

Hi Community,

Tja ich finds lustig! Nette Idee vorher mit einem GM gesprochen ob es klar geht ... Also in der Hinsicht auch Rückendeckung geholt und wäre er der zweite Spieler auf lvl 80 geworden hätte er seinen Acc noch. Tja Ce la vié.

In den AGB steht das man keine Bugs/ Spielmechaniken die das Spielverhalten verändern ausnutzten darf.
Damit hat er troztdem gegen die AGBs verstoßen und der Bann ist gerechtfertigt. Soetwas passiert mit Leuten die den 
Hals nicht voll kriegen. Das war schon immer so. 

Aber ansonsten GEILE IDEE und GZ ^^ er ist halt nur leider damit auf die Fre..e gefallen.


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> immer noch Athene Fanboi



hm.. dann wärst du ja auch mein "fanboi"

ty


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2008)

Welcher bug?


----------



## NoFlame (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> hm.. dann wärst du ja auch mein "fanboi"
> 
> ty



ne finds nur lustig wie sich jemand über einen anderen freut denn er wahrscheinlich nicht mal kennt. und palas sind einfach l.o.l   bubble +ruhestein was besseres gibts da nicht


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (13. November 2008)

leo87 schrieb:


> Tja Ce la vié.



Dicker das heißt "C'est la vie"

Herrgott..


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> ne finds nur lustig wie sich jemand über einen anderen freut denn er wahrscheinlich nicht mal kennt. und palas sind einfach l.o.l   bubble +ruhestein was besseres gibts da nicht



nicht vom thema abweichen bitte.


ps:   link dein char  falls du echt ein wl spielst solltest du dich nicht allzu weit aus dem fenster lehnen.


----------



## D00mwalker (13. November 2008)

Mädels ^^ Määäääääädels^^

Was regt ihr euch denn alle auf mimimimi no reallife freakkyyyyy bla `? Oo 

solang ihr euer RL habt ist doch alles in Ordnung?^^ Alles andre wirkt nur neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geniest das spiel und lasst Athene machen wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fares75 (13. November 2008)

Wieso hat Athene überhaupt nen GM gefragt ob das ok ist?
Hätte er blos die Klappe gehalten-.-


----------



## -Therion- (13. November 2008)

Weil er ein kleiner Schisser ist der Angst hat das sein Account gebannt wird.
Wenn das passieren sollte wäre er ja seinen ganzen "Fame" los und fanatische Athene Fans würden sich bei Blizzard in Paris für ihn in die Luft jagen.


----------



## Mr. Käse (13. November 2008)

Nehmt ihr das alle ernst? Habt ihr das Video über seine Familie, Freundin etc. gesehn? und ihr glaub wirklich dass er so ist??? mal ehrlich.. Die ganze Inszenierung der Videos ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu übertrieben und als Satire anzusehen..

MfG


----------



## Thalir (13. November 2008)

der ist aufgarkeinen fall so..

er kriegt geld und wird gesponsert..


----------



## Valnar93 (13. November 2008)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Wieso hat Athene überhaupt nen GM gefragt ob das ok ist?
> Hätte er blos die Klappe gehalten-.-



Jo klar, der GM lügt ihn an und erzählt es sei legal, um dann seinem Kumpel zu mitteilen: ey schau mal nach athene die macht glaub was völlig irres bann die ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (13. November 2008)

KRAAAAAAANK !!!


----------



## Laeknishendr (13. November 2008)

Auch von mir ein dickes Glückwunsch Athene!


----------



## Elcrian (13. November 2008)

Und ich hab von den paar Stunden in denen ich 70 mit 70% auf 71 gemacht hab Kopfschmerzen und brauch ne Pause. o_O


----------



## evalux (13. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Spieler wollte einfach so schnell wie möglich auf lvl 80 sein und ?
> Ist er deswegen ein schlechterer Mensch nur weil er 13 Stunden gespielt hat ?



Vielleicht steckt dahinter auch ne Art unsichtbarer Druck a la "wenn der des in 13 Stunden schafft wirst du des doch in 4 tagen schaffen". Vielleicht iste es mal notwendig zu sagen, dass das alles, aber niemals ein erstrebenswertes Ziel für den Normalspieler ist.



> Solche Posts sind in meinen Augen einfach nur Neider Posts.



Sätze mit "nur" sind meistens falsch.



> Aber dann erklärt mir dochmal warum ihr euch so aufregt wenn es einer vor euch geschafft hat lvl 80 zu werden.



1. Es ist nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.
2. Es wertet das Spiel *massiv* ab, wenn man es in so kurzer Zeit schaffen *kann*.
3. Es erklärt indirekt Powerleveling zur Tugend und selbstgestellte Genügsamkeit dabei zur "Unfähigkeit", wenn nicht gar "Faulheit"
4. Leute, die erklären, derartiges sei zumindest ihnen nicht wirklich wichtig, werden als unglaubwürdig herabgestuft, denn Achievements will doch jeder.
5. Irgendjemand, der nur halb so durchgeknallt ist wie Athene könnte auf die Idee kommen, die doppelte Zeit, also 26 Stunden, zur "Norm" für ein "angemessenes Leveltempo" zu erklären und davon Aufnahmen abhängig zu machen und, was am schlimmsten ist, vielleicht noch Leute zu finden, die das sogar mitmachen und schaffen. Und man wird ja mal wenigstens sagen dürfen, dass man diese Typen einfach nur doof oder durchgeknallt findet, das hat nix mit Neid zu tun, denn ......

* ICH WILL NICHT WIE DIESER TYP SEIN !!!!!!!*

Ich sags nochmal, das hat nix mit Neid zu tun, und wenn  ihrs hundertmal vorwerft !!!


----------



## Nightwraith (13. November 2008)

Athene hats drauf, ganz eindeutig.
Aber ich kann den Typ auch nicht ab...
die Arroganz in Person.
Egal. 
GZ gibts trotzdem, auch zu dem krassen Narzissmus...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Comment aus den News dazu:


			
				Humpelpumpel schrieb:
			
		

> So, und was ist jetzt so schlimm daran das ein Spieler der nichtmal auf eurem Server ist die Nacht durchgezockt hat (so wie 1000 andere Spieler auch) als erstes Level 80 ist? Bekommt ihr dadurch weniger Äpixx oder wird euerer virtueller Sch***z kleiner?
> Was gibt euch das recht einen Menschen den ihr überhaupt nicht kenn kennt als Assi, Suchti und Freak zu bezeichenen? Es ist doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen wie viel er spielt und wie er sein leben lebt oder nicht?
> Klar ist es nicht die feine englische Art die Mobs nur zu "taggen"...aber das kann euch doch sowas von scheiß egal sein oder nicht?!



Und noch als Ergänzung zum Thema Spielspaß: Vielleicht ist ja genau das was ihm Spaß macht: Powerleveln! Vielleicht hat er so ziemlich alle Quests bereits in der Beta einmal gespielt? Vielleicht hat er noch 5 Charaktere die darauf warten auf Level 80 zu kommen, welche er normal levlen möchte?

Also überlegt euch ersteinmal bevor ihr einen Menschen aufs übelste beschimpft den ihr nicht kennt, noch nie getroffen habt und nichts aber auch gar NICHTS wisst?!


----------



## Donmo (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> <3 ATHENE .....       Einfach nur göttlich..


Wer ist Athene? Wieso machst du hier nen Topic auf, wenn die nur bis 79 gekommen sind?
Außerdem für wen hält der sich? Der beste Paladin der Welt ist und bleibt Leeroy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: <3 ATHENE best pala 4 ever!!11 Q.Q godlike1elf. Get a life...


----------



## evalux (13. November 2008)

> Es ist doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen wie viel er spielt und wie er sein leben lebt oder nicht?



Solange er nicht damit angibt: ja !

Man wird ja wohl mal über ihn herziehen dürfen, wenn er es selbst so will....


----------



## Lillyan (13. November 2008)

Auch wenn das Thema anscheinend die Gemüter erhitzt: Es ist kein Freibrief andere Leute hier zu beleidigen. Fahrt bitte wieder einen Gang runter, man kann auch friedlich über das Thema sprechen. Danke.


----------



## drummen (13. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> So was kommt raus, wenn man kein Reallife mehr hat...



Was hatn das mit "kein Reallife" zu tun? Warst du schon mal auf ner lan? Da wird mehr als 13 std. am stück gespielt und das net wegen einem Weltrekord. Warum hat man "kein Reallife" wenn man etwas schafft, wofür andere wahrscheinlich wochen brauchen?

Du klingst nach einem typischen Poster bei den Comments zu der News "Ich kam selber nicht auf die Idee, also ist der ein Suchti, denn ich bin ja Normal. Natürlich kann der nur en Suchti sein, immerhin braucht der nur 13 STD. für etwas, wofür ich Wochen brauchen werde."

Achja für alle die wissen wollen wie er es geschafft hat: Mob-Tagging wie der erste auf 70, nur Athene hat es cleverer gemacht. In Instanzen zu taggen bringt nämlich eine extrem hohe menge an XP.

Athene ist kein suchti etc. er ist einfach klüger als andere und mit andere sind die Flamer gemeint.


----------



## Viper13 (13. November 2008)

So wie Drummen sehe ich es auch... wenn andere wieder 5-8 Wochen brauchen (dazu gehöre auch ich) investieren sie mehr Zeit als er ... irgendwo logisch oder? Und das er kein RL hat, könnt IHR gar nicht wissen. 

Wenn ich sehe wieviele Menschen Vorurteile gegen welche haben die sie nicht kennen, könnte ich weinen :I


----------



## JahuWaldi (13. November 2008)

Also ich finds witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich würde interessieren: was genau hat der Nappel da betrieben, evtl lohnt es sich ja für 1-2 lvl mal dasselbe zu machen OHNE einen GM darauf anzusprechen!

Er hat irgendeine Spielmechanik mit einem Mob ausgenutzt, soviel gibt mein Englisch grade noch her....

Und zu den ganzen Leutz die sich hier so darüber aufregen: Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung; und auch eine der ehrlichsten!

greetings
JahuWaldi

P.S. Hab gehört egal wie schnell man 80 wird, alleine raiden is doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TANTE EDIT: Ahhhhhh, habe herausgefunden was *Mob-Tagging* bedeutet, hört sich aber fies langweilig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predataurus (13. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> So was kommt raus, wenn man kein Reallife mehr hat...



Informier dich mal, wer das ist...

Dickes GZ an Athene! Best Pala in tha Wooooorld!


----------



## echterman (13. November 2008)

also das die jungs freaks sind würde ich nicht sagen. weil dann müsste mana uch zu michael schumacher sagen das er ein freak ist, weil er über eine lange zeit dinge geschaft hat die andere nicht geschaft haben*PUNKT*

ist würde es eher krass nennen. weil es eine rekordjagt ist in WOW schnell zu lvln. und wenn die das in 13 stunden geschaft haben dann soll das mal einer schneller machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich persönlich möchte spaß am spiel haben und neue sachen entdecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   vielleicht hatten die beim rekordlvln auch spaß, vielleicht genausoviel wie ich beim entdecken und suchen. und ich denke das die das auch nicht jeden tag machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann würde ich schon einen anderen begriff wählen um das dann zu beschreiben.

naja gz zu lvl 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronon (13. November 2008)

ich glaub nicht, dass er es in 13h geschafft hat, man konnte schon gestern gegen 20 uhr zocken.

btw. Athene is gestört


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2008)

Ich hab mir seine Videos angesehen und finde sie eigentlich ganz lustig...die sind halt insziniert und nicht real, das merkt man sofort, wie übertrieben das gespielt wird. Seht euch nur mal die Familie an...klischeehaft und überzogen wahnsinnig. Wie in den vorherigen Posts gesagt wurde sind seine Videos halt eher als Satire anzusehen. Jemand der in Wirklichkeit so durchgeknallt ist würde niemals so einen Aufwand betreiben. 
Und ich finde ihn auch clever, denn sich die Spielmechanik auf eine solche Art und Weise zunutzen zu machen fällt nich jedem ein. Er hat ja weder gecheatet noch sonst was Illegales getan. 
Trotzdem...13 Stunden am Stück sind schon hart...da könnte man die Zeit mit Sinnvollerem vertreiben^^


----------



## BlizzLord (13. November 2008)

Naja so schwer ist das nicht der hat wieder Mob tabbing betrieben sprich mob anhauen gilde kloppt den runter in der zeit holt er die nächsten usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (13. November 2008)

Fuck hat der ne geile Freundin xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMUjHrbsDsY...com/records.php

Was ich egientlich sagen wollte, schaut mal im Arsenal, als Paladin in S2 Rang 1^^ ololololo,


----------



## spielbergklon (13. November 2008)

ich frag mich die ganze zeit warum alle von level 80 sprechen - ist level 79 quasi level 80...?


----------



## Chronon (13. November 2008)

> Und ich finde ihn auch clever, denn sich die Spielmechanik auf eine solche Art und Weise zunutzen zu machen fällt nich jedem ein. Er hat ja weder gecheatet noch sonst was Illegales getan.


1. Er hat die Idee selber geklaut... der franze der erster bei  bc auf 70 war hat die idee schon benutzt
2. Athene is banned
3. ILLEGAL wirds NIE sein, höchstens gegen die AGB von BLizz


----------



## Lorddrinkalot (13. November 2008)

Allso Abend erstmal,

ich lehse immoment sehr viel über den Athene LVL Rekord was mir dabie aufgefallen ist viele schreiben dafürber obwohl sie den sin von Athene garnicht Begreifen. Also erstmal zu den spieler kommt aus Belgien und ist dort auch bekannt war zb. bei der ersten Staffel von Big Brother in BElgiene dabei, und auch andere Aktioenne veranstaltet die mehr alls fraglich sind zb. hatt er sich zu irgend einer Wahl für ein Politisches Amt aufstellen lassen und versprochen das jeder der ihn Wählt von seiner Freundin eingen Geblasen bekommt.
Genau so ist er bei seiner Kaerier alls Profi zocker er versucht eigetnlich nur der Community einen Spiegel vorzuhalten vorallem den super mega pro gammer um ihnen zu zeigen wie lächerlich sie sich eigentlich machen.
Natürlich sind seine Aktionen nicht immer lohnesnwert und manchmal auch gegen jeden Menschen Geschmak, allerdings finde ich es durchaus Inordnung den leuten die in Forums flamen lol ihr habt den und den Boss erst nach den Nerf gelegt wir schon davor also sind wir die überKings durchausgerechtfertigt, aber noch besser finde ich es wie er diese Überkings nacharmt das alle Glauben es wäre echt was er der Welt vorführt, und seien wir mal erlich es ist um einiges Anstendiger alls das was unserer Typen von der ersten Big Brother Staffel tuen nämlich alten Menschen beim 9live das geld auser Tasche zu ziehen.

So das war meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema und wemm den sie nicht past muss mich deswegen nicht beschimpfen oder flamen oder der gleiche, auserdem wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf diese gern behalten

mfg
Lorddrinkalot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (13. November 2008)

Chronon schrieb:


> 1. Er hat die Idee selber geklaut... der franze der erster bei  bc auf 70 war hat die idee schon benutzt
> 2. Athene is banned
> 3. ILLEGAL wirds NIE sein, höchstens gegen die AGB von BLizz



fail

-> Athene hat  in Instanzen gelevelt und mit 4 andern Leuten, nicht mit einer kompletten Gilde. Und das ist definitiv etwas anderes. Ausserdem hat Athene und die andern nur en 3 Stunden Ban bekommen. Informier dich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Dickes GZ an Athene! Best Pala in tha Wooooorld!




yeaahh^^


----------



## Tenshukaku (13. November 2008)

Athene hat  einfach nurn haufen spass dabei, seine videos sin echt lustig, da gibts 10000 x schlimmere spieler als ihn


----------



## general_chang (13. November 2008)

Na und! 
Chuck Norris hat in der Zeit von 1-80 gelevelt und alleine den Arthas getötet. Ohne Waffe und nackt!!


----------



## Predataurus (13. November 2008)

Lorddrinkalot schrieb:


> auserdem wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf diese gern behalten
> 
> mfg
> Lorddrinkalot
> ...



Das, was du hier veranstaltest, sind keine Rechtschreibfehler...es ist UNLESBAR!


----------



## Fumacilla (13. November 2008)

Bladirus schrieb:


> Kein RL haben die, die 3 Monate an so einer Sache hängen...




im gegenteil... die, welche 3 mionate brauchen haben wohl wesentlich mehr rl als du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. November 2008)

Ich lach mich grad schlapp?
Athene kein skill? Er ist ja nur Merciless gladiator auf cyclone, dem härtesten Realmpool.

Nebenbei ist er im Arsenal noch 70: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...=Athenel%C3%B3l

Und alle RL-Motzer...bitte verlasst das Spiel, Leute mit so unqualifizierten Kommentaren braucht NIEMAND.


----------



## crizzle (13. November 2008)

jojo aber btw.  athene hat nicht seinen paladin gelevelt.. also nicht athenelól,..


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> jojo aber btw.  athene hat nicht seinen paladin gelevelt.. also nicht athenelól,..



In dem Video spielt er den pala.


----------



## warlord118 (13. November 2008)

abend allerseits

ertsmal greetings to Athene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 best pvp´ler in the world, meiner meinung nach

wenn blizz nich möchte das diese art der spielmanipulation ausgenutz wird, sollten sie´s fixen.
in meinen augen ist es völlig legitim wenn jemand in der grp einen mob taggt (schaden macht auf den mob), die grp verlässt, der rest den mob umkloppt und er sich wieder der grp anschliesst. sinn des ganzen is das er die max ep bekommt sprich in den augen der spielmachanik hat er ganz allein den elite mob gekillt. exp*5 oder so
somit ist es kein prob in 13 h auf lvl 80 zu kommen, leider haben einige das nich verstanden oder sind nur zu unerfahren um es nachzumachen und denken deswegen hier rumflamen zu müssen blos weil sie selber zu "blöd" sind um es genauso zu machen. is ja seit bc schon kein geheimniss mehr^^.

in dem sinne viel spass beim lvl´n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsaneer (14. November 2008)

fake, ist vielleicht aus der beta


----------



## Thalir (14. November 2008)

Tsaneer schrieb:


> fake, ist vielleicht aus der beta



wieso sollte er lügen?

schau dir das Vid an dann sag es nochmal.

Ein Gm kommt bestimmt nicht in der Beta und bannt dein Acc die haben da besseres zu tuen.


----------



## CharlySteven (14. November 2008)

warlord118 schrieb:


> abend allerseits
> 
> ertsmal greetings to Athene
> 
> ...



siehe agb bugusing^^ aber darauf will ich gar nciht hinaus, weil es ja kein bug is^^

also in 13stunden auf 80 is schon nice, und die die hier wieder rumschrein, kein spielspaß....  ihr seit ja nur neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ich finds schon wieder lustig wie den manche als "krank" bezeichnen. Andere leute klettern einen berg hoch, ist das den etw nicht krank? wieder andere spielen unterwasser ice-hockey.


----------



## Kiligen (14. November 2008)

Sie hat es nicht geschafft, sie ist 79 und hat es nicht auf dem normalem weg geschafft, nur über eine ausnutzung der spiele mechanik und mit einer Gruppe die ihr halfen.
Also beeindruckt bin ich nicht von ihr und werde auch nie sein, wenn sie es einmal schaffen würde das speed lvln ohne irgend etwas zu benutzen wie Dauer ziehen oder dieses mob taggen dann respektiere ich sie, aber so ist sie nicht mehr als ein Schatten ihrer selbst.
Also im klar text macht dir nix drauss das zeigt nicht das sie besonders gut ist sondern einfach nur gerissen mehr nicht.


----------



## Sidious75 (14. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, sowas würd ich mir jetzt nicht antun.

Ich level ganz gemütlich^^ meine Schurkin hat lvl 71 erreicht, ist zwar nicht wahnsinn, aber wie gesagt,  für was soll ich mich stressen, meinen nerven tuts besser, wenn ich gemächlich auf  80 geh.

Auf madmortem  ist schon jemand  übrigens 75  oder vielleicht jetzt schon 76.


----------



## Sankero (14. November 2008)

Ich kenn den typ nicht, vielleicht hat er ja mehrere 70er chars und kann jetzt ganz entspannt mit den anderen zocken und nordend genießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (14. November 2008)

Jo gz von mir x)

Und danke an Warlord für die beschreibung. Werds mal ausprobieren , aber nicht stetig durchführen.


----------



## Pcasso (14. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch... ich werde ca. 3 Monate Spaß beim leveln haben :>




/signed

ich queste auch in ruhe und schau mir alles in ruhe an und freu mich über nen bissl neue aufgaben und herrausforderungen die sich blizzard so ausgedacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



northend ich komme 

aber dennoch digges gz von mir, 13 stunden is schon ziemlich heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (14. November 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> als wärs nich schon Freak genug sich mitternachts vor nen Mediamarkt oder Saturn zustellen um en Addon zu kriegen... nein man muss jetz auch im 13 stunden 80 sein... freak...einfach nur freak



Finde es ist einfach nur sehr gut geplant. in 14 Stunden Level 80 ist sicher nicht "normal" aber naja...


----------



## BlackSeed (14. November 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Sie hat es nicht geschafft, sie ist 79 und hat es nicht auf dem normalem weg geschafft, nur über eine ausnutzung der spiele mechanik und mit einer Gruppe die ihr halfen.
> Also beeindruckt bin ich nicht von ihr und werde auch nie sein, wenn sie es einmal schaffen würde das speed lvln ohne irgend etwas zu benutzen wie Dauer ziehen oder dieses mob taggen dann respektiere ich sie, aber so ist sie nicht mehr als ein Schatten ihrer selbst.
> Also im klar text macht dir nix drauss das zeigt nicht das sie besonders gut ist sondern einfach nur gerissen mehr nicht.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, "Cheater" braucht niemand auf der Welt. Sobald er nen Rekord aufstellt, der ohne irgendwelche Hilfen geschafft wurde, verdient er meinen Respekt und Anerkennung, vorher kann ich mich seelenruhig hinstellen, kichern und weitergehen.


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

BlackSeed schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, "Cheater" braucht niemand auf der Welt. Sobald er nen Rekord aufstellt, der ohne irgendwelche Hilfen geschafft wurde, verdient er meinen Respekt und Anerkennung, vorher kann ich mich seelenruhig hinstellen, kichern und weitergehen.


Also sollten wir auch alle bannen, die sich durch Instanzen ziehen lassen, oder wie? Die kommen auch durch Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik an Items Gold etc. an die sie normalerweise nicht kommen würden.
Was da betrieben wurde ist völlig legitim, lange bekannt und dennoch nicht durch einen Fix unterbunden wurden. Also nix Cheat o.ä.


----------



## Dragilu (14. November 2008)

Richtig um Cheaten handelt es sich nicht ...

Aber was hat er nun davon ? Er ist 80 ja und hat er was vom Spiel mitbekommen *nein* er hat 
es ja nicht mal aus eigener Kraft geschafft sondern hatte ein paar Bobs hinter sich die alles umprügeln .  

Ich werde schön gemütlich meinen Main und TR hochspielen und es genießen xD 

Aber jedem das seine ...


----------



## BlackSeed (14. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Also sollten wir auch alle bannen, die sich durch Instanzen ziehen lassen, oder wie? Die kommen auch durch Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik an Items Gold etc. an die sie normalerweise nicht kommen würden.
> Was da betrieben wurde ist völlig legitim, lange bekannt und dennoch nicht durch einen Fix unterbunden wurden. Also nix Cheat o.ä.




Wenn du es so siehst... ja


Ich lass mich ned ziehen, für etwas gibt es Gruppensuche und eine Eigenschaft des Menschen, die sich Geduld nennt. IMHO, wenn du anderer Meinung bist, bitte sehr, hab ich kein Problem mit.
Ich bedauere nur Leute, die sich über solche "Erfolge" profilieren müssen.


----------



## krizone (14. November 2008)

ich sag mal dickes GZ an Athene. Dieser Bann wird auch nicht lange daueren dann ist er wieder inGame.

Für die ganzen Forumtrolle die hier erklären warum das blöd ist wie ers gemacht hat, bzw das es n fake ist blalabla....wayne interesierts????

ihr seid doch die vögel die die ganze zeit in nordend rumlaufen und den allgemein channel vollspammen weil sie zu blöd sind die q-texte zu lesen.
und da kommt einer, und machts euch vor ,wie schnell es gehen kann und ich lese aus jedem zweiten Post den puren Neid von euch Kindern.

Zur Info: Ich bin ein riesen fan der Athene-serie bei youtube. Aber um diese verstehen zu können (ja es ist sarkastisch gemeint,was er macht) muss man ein gewisses maß an englisch verstehen. 
er ist einer der besten pvp-spieler,das stimmt, aber er macht sich genau über diese leute lustig die auf wow hängen geblieben sind. Athene ist politisch aktiv , hat in seinem Land schon die eine oder andere Aktion gebracht die viel Aufmerksamkeit erregt hat. Sogar die LA-Times haben über Ihn berichtet.
Er setzt sich mit seiner IPower-Bewegung stark für NetNeutrality ein. Ich will damit sagen, der Junge hat mehr reallife u sinnvolle betätigung als die meisten die hier rum flamen.

in diesem Sinne:

You are pro, or you are a noob. Thats life!


GZ Athene


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (14. November 2008)

ich frag mich, wie das geht? die topgilden auf unserem server hatten gestern abend(!) ein paar 73er


----------



## Heronimo (14. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> yoyoyo Hallo !
> 
> 
> ATHENE Hats wieder geschafft:
> ...



Wer auch noch darauf Stolz darauf ist, sich selbst den ganzen Spaß zu nehmen, der kann einem nur Leid tun!




BlackSeed schrieb:


> Ich bedauere nur Leute, die sich über solche "Erfolge" profilieren müssen.


100% sign. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

Ja jeder der dumm wie Stroh ist ist ein Fan von Athene.

Athene hat keine Quests gemacht also quatsch hier nichts von Questtexte lesen. Er hat einfach das kopiert was eine andere Gilde zu BC Start gemacht hat.

Dafür wurde er gebannt. Im Nachhinein hat er sich sogar noch ein GM Gespräch zusammen gefaked damit alle denken er wurde zu Unrecht gebannt.
Seine Gildenmitglieder, die wahrscheinlich nur Zombies sind, wurden für seinen Unsinn gleich mitgebannt.

Sein Youtube Blog ist sowas von langweilig und nicht satirisch und das merkt jeder der noch etwas Verstand inner Birne hat.
Er nutzt einfach seine billige Pocher Selbstdarstellungs Show im Netz um faul vor seinem Rechner zu hocken und nicht mehr für Geld arbeiten zu müssen.
Ganz so wie ein gewisser Stevinhio oder Highend Gilden die versuchen sich mit Werbung, Verkauf von Set Teilen ihr Leben zu finanzieren.
Deshalb muss dieser Athene auch immer neuen Klatsch und spektakulären Unsinn verzapfen weil er ja sonst für sein Geld arbeiten müsste.

Und politische Aktivität sieht für mich ganz anders aus!

Edit: Wie ich grade gelesen habe wollte er sogar seine Freundin anschaffen gehen lassen, damit er für ein politisches Amt gewählt wird.
Für ein bischen Berühmtheit tut dieser gewissenlose Mensch alles.


----------



## Thalir (14. November 2008)

naja gibt einen neuen lvl 80er der nun offiziel erster lvl 80er ist. Hat auch großartig nur gegrindet!

gz und so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß beim schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (14. November 2008)

Ich denke es handelt sich um einen "Präventivschlag" seitens Blizzard.

1.)
Symtom: Wenn die Casuals, die Blizzard ab dem Addon verstärkt aus der Ecke locken will, mitbekommen, wie schnell es geht, ein Stück näher an den End-Content heranzukommen, wird die Zahl der Nachahmer schlagartig nach oben schnellen, was wiederum die Folge hat, dass das Addon schneller "durchgespielt" ist (evtl. sogar von den Casuals!).
Folge: WoW wird schneller zum "reinen Grinder" (was es leider im Endeffekt ist. Nur eben schöner verpackt.)

2.)
Symtom: Die "pro-Gamer" (die fast alle Mechaniken des Leveln kennen und langjährige WoW-Spieler sind) treiben selber den "game progress" voran und treiben das Spiel dem Ende zu, wenn sie diese Mechaniken kopieren (und im schlimmsten Fall, andere mitziehen).
Folge: siehe Punkt 1.

Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard schon das nächste Addon parat hat (wo noch einiges an Inhalten für das neue Addon nicht einmal implementiert ist). Die Gefahr, dass die Leute zu anderen Spielen, NOCH SCHNELLER, abwandern, wie es der Fall bei WAR, LoTH oder AoC war, wäre immens und würden solche Nachahmer (bei DEM Leveltempo) noch vor Weihnachten zu Komkurrenzprodukten treiben. Der Release von AoC z.B. war sehr strategisch getimed, um die "gelangweilten" Spieler in andere Gefilde zu locken.

Jetzt werden viele sagen "_Soll doch jeder selber sehen, wie er levelt._" oder "_Das würde ich niemals so machen, da hat man ja nix mehr vom Spiel._". Sicher, ihr habt recht, aber die Gefahr dass die Zahl der Nachahmer zu groß wird, ist einfach zu hoch, als dass sich Blizzard darauf einläßt. Und das die Nachahmer überall vorhanden sind (die sich in Foren unter anderem Alias gegenteilig zu bestimmten Themen äußern, aber im Hintergrund einen Char auf "follow" durch SW ziehen lassen o.ä.), ist ja bekannt.

Es geht in diesem Fall doch darum, den Spieler möglichst lange "bei der Stange" halten.
Mit Quests, Instanzen, Events und dem ganzen Drumherum. Wie sähe es da denn aus, wenn herauskommt, dass all das eigentlich überflüssig ist und man mit dem altbewährten "grind-Prinzip" auch zum Ziel kommt? - Genau. Schlecht. Denn man könnte den Spieler ja nicht ewig melken oder mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden hinhalten ("Wir kennen das Problem und arbeiten daran." usw...). Man müßte die Kuh dann ja auch mal füttern. - All das würde in kürzester Zeit zusammenbrechen. Und dass, wo Blizzard doch grad den 11-millionsten aktiven Account zu vermelden hatte.

Blizzard setzt seid Donnerstag auf das Casual-Pferd (epic's 4 all, Wegfall von Zugangsquests, usw...usw...). Dass ihnen die Stammspieler eh egal sind, haben sie in der Vergangenheit ja bewiesen. DIE fangen nämlich irgendwann an, Forderungen zu stellen und setzen Blizzard unter Zugzwang. (und welcher Arbeitgeber läßt sich schon gerne von seinen Angestellten unter Druck setzten?)

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (14. November 2008)

Spielspaß ftw...!


----------



## snif07 (14. November 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> aber ich finds schon wieder lustig wie den manche als "krank" bezeichnen. Andere leute klettern einen berg hoch, ist das den etw nicht krank? wieder andere spielen unterwasser ice-hockey.



ne isses nicht, wieso auch?
Wenn ich nen Berg hoch kletter, hab ich was erreicht. Aus eigener Kraft, Körperbeherschung, Wille usw.
Wenn ich 13 std am PC hänge nur um in einem Onlinegame als erster die max. Stufe zu erreichen, dann bin ich wirklich krank. 

Mir solls egal sein, ich level gemütlich vor mich hin.
Ausserdem ist der typ mal sowas von bescheuert, alleine sein "auftreten"... naja, jeder wie er meint


----------



## krizone (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja jeder der dumm wie Stroh ist ist ein Fan von Athene.
> 
> Athene hat keine Quests gemacht also quatsch hier nichts von Questtexte lesen. Er hat einfach das kopiert was eine andere Gilde zu BC Start gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



frage: woher nimmst du diese ganzen infos über ihn und über mich?

aber deine meinung is mir eigentl wayne, ich sehe du hast es einfach nicht verstanden. 
ich werd mich jetz aber nicht auf dein niveau herablassen sondern verweise auf:
wikipedia, ipower-network , athenemovielol , ect...
informier dich mal bevor du postest.

erst lesen,dann denken, dann posten. und lass bitte die beleidigungen, ich bin sicher nicht bescheuert.

btwli pocher is ja wohl einer der besten standups die deutschland zu bieten hat.

noob!


----------



## hunter2701 (14. November 2008)

ihr glaubt doch noch an den weihnachtsmann!

bei bc brauchte der erste mit gildenunstützung 36 std. und der freak soll, obwohl er mehr ep´s braucht, das in weniger als 13 std. geschafft haben?
so ein quatsch!


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

krizone schrieb:


> frage: woher nimmst du diese ganzen infos über ihn und über mich?
> 
> aber deine meinung is mir eigentl wayne, ich sehe du hast es einfach nicht verstanden.
> ich werd mich jetz aber nicht auf dein niveau herablassen sondern verweise auf:
> ...



Haha, ok jetzt weiß ich das Athene ein sehr anspruchsvoller Satiriker mit einem messerscharfem Verstand ist.
Und seine Fans sind die creme de la creme aller WoW Spieler.


----------



## Ascían (14. November 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ihr glaubt doch noch an den weihnachtsmann!
> 
> bei bc brauchte der erste mit gildenunstützung 36 std. und der freak soll, obwohl er mehr ep´s braucht, das in weniger als 13 std. geschafft haben?
> so ein quatsch!



Die Mobs geben auch mehr EP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und er ist inzwischen nicht mehr der Einzige auf Level 80.


----------



## Dalmus (14. November 2008)

krizone schrieb:


> [...]
> btwli pocher is ja wohl einer der besten standups die deutschland zu bieten hat.
> 
> noob!


Ich nehme einfach mal an das war keine Beleidigung, sondern Deine Unterschrift? *pfeif*


----------



## hunter2701 (14. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die Mobs geben auch mehr EP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du brauchst aber auch mehr ep´s zum steigen, dass verhältnis wie zu bc, ist geblieben.
und wenn du mehr hast die auf lvl 80 sind, dann mal beweise her.

ich glaube, dass noch lange nicht!


----------



## t0ny (14. November 2008)

Rothyus schrieb:


> manche von euch scheinen immer noch an den Weihnachtsmann zu glauben, echt traurig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omg du idiot wenn man sich das video ansieht is man klar im vorteil!

und nich einfach sinnlos posten


----------



## Lillyan (14. November 2008)

Okay, eine letzte Warnung: Hört auf mit den Beleidigungen.


----------



## Nershul (14. November 2008)

Es ist herrlich erfrischend wie es immer und immer fast schon ausartet, wenn es um WoW - Erfolg und die Zeit dafür geht!! 

Auf der einen Seite finden sich die Neider, auf der anderen die Gönner und mittendrin diejenigen, denen das eh egal ist. Die einen kommen mit "Argumenten" in Richtung: _Die sind doch alle Arbeitslos und haben kein RL... wo bleibt denn da noch der Spielspaß!? ... (die schlimmeren lass ich mal weg...)_ Die andere Seite kontert dann in schöner Regelmäßigkeit mit Dingen wie: _Das war eine Herausforderung und in dem Sinne ne super Leistung!... nur weil man für eine herausforderung mal 24 std durchzockt, ist man noch lange kein RL-versager oder arbeitslos, es gibt urlaub usw..._

Ich persönlich gehöre zu den letztgenannten, denen das einfach egal ist, oder, um es positiver auszudrücken, die zu solchen anglegenheiten eine ziemlich neutrale Meinung haben! Im Endeffekt könnt ihr euch hier auch noch weitere 23 Wochen die Köpfe einschlagen und mit Beleidigungen um euch schmeissen, es ändert sich ja doch nix! Diejenigen, die soetwas planen und leisten möchten und dafür eben Tagelang vor der Kiste hängen, sollen das doch auch tun dürfen oder nicht? WoW ist ein Spiel, ein Hobby, eine Freizeitgestaltung und die ist auch in unserer heutigen gesellschaft glücklicherweise noch für jedermann FREI! 
Natürlich dürft ihr eure meinung dazu äußern. Ich selber würde auch niemals auf diese Idee kommen, sondern möchte meinen Weg bis Level80 doch etwas mehr genießen. Aber aufgrund einer freien Wahl jemanden derart zu verurteilen ist wirklich hart an der Grenze meint ihr nicht? Und sich wegen sowas mit "Idiot" oder Ähnlichem zu beschimpfen ist sowieso schon unterste Schublade... 

Just my 2 Cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße
Caym - EU Taerar


----------



## riggedi (14. November 2008)

Nershul schrieb:


> Es ist herrlich erfrischend wie es immer und immer fast schon ausartet, wenn es um WoW - Erfolg und die Zeit dafür geht!!


Sehr gut geschrieben Caym - ich hätte ähnliche Worte benutzt.
Ist aber putzig , wie sich die Leute grad hier gegenseitig an den Haaren ziehen wegen eines Typen, der ein wenig crazy ist.

Riggedi


----------



## Tinduss (14. November 2008)

Haha wie schön dass er jetzt gebannt is ...


----------



## d2wap (14. November 2008)

Nyhm hat es auf legale Weise geschafft.. und Nyhm ist ein Extrem-Zocker... Viele kennen sicher seine Videos von Warcraftmovies....

Er beherrscht seinen Char und hat sich mal Respekt verdient.
Aber süchtig ist er wohl durch und durch ^^


----------



## Tinduss (14. November 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Nyhm hat es auf legale Weise geschafft.. und Nyhm ist ein Extrem-Zocker... Viele kennen sicher seine Videos von Warcraftmovies....
> 
> Er beherrscht seinen Char und hat sich mal Respekt verdient.
> Aber süchtig ist er wohl durch und durch ^^





Jop Nyhm kanns weningstens <3

Athene is 100% NICHT der beste pala ...es gibt immer bessere oder welche aufn gleichen Stand, peinlich dass man sich mit videos hochpushen muss ..


EDIT: Nyhm ist der WORLD FIRST mit lvl 80 und nicht Athene..


----------



## Dalmus (14. November 2008)

Tinduss schrieb:


> EDIT: Nyhm ist der WORLD FIRST mit lvl 80 und nicht Athene..


Nur mal 2 Fragen von einem Unwissenden (das bin ich).

1. Wieso wird hier so oft davon gesprochen, daß Athene First-Level80 geworden wäre?
Diesmal hat er doch seinem Kumpel geholfen, nicht andersrum.

2. Nyhm hat im Gegensatz zu Darus keine Aspekte der Spielmechanik ausgenutzt, die so nicht vorgesehen sind, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Karzag (14. November 2008)

krizone schrieb:


> frage: woher nimmst du diese ganzen infos über ihn und über mich?
> 
> aber deine meinung is mir eigentl wayne, ich sehe du hast es einfach nicht verstanden.
> ich werd mich jetz aber nicht auf dein niveau herablassen sondern verweise auf:
> ...



WAS IS POCHER???
Pocher is witzig , auf eine art ...JA 
aber im standup bereich is er höchsten mittelmaß und das is schon lobhudelei

und athene is ein höchst fragwürdiger selbstdarsteller  der nicht alle latten am zaun hat .
er und sein homoerotischer flohzirkus können von mir aus komplett von der tft bildfläche verschwinden .
Und ob der nun hochintelligent is ode rnicht sei mal dahingestellt wenn er es ist kann er es gut verbergen.
und auch hochintelligente leuten können saudumme spinner sein, was athene zweifelsfrei is.
er und sein komischer kollege mit der mütze sehen aus als wären sie aus dem popoklub entlaufen .
unbekannter nr3 und 4 beide sind so warm das sie in der hohlen hand eier kochen können . 
und einige loben die kasper hier in den himmel .
SELBST WENN SIE SUPER PVP PVE ODER SONSTWAS FÜR SPIELER SIND:


----------



## Dalmus (14. November 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> SELBST WENN SIE SUPER PVP PVE ODER SONSTWAS FÜR SPIELER SIND:


Das lassen wir mal dahin gestellt, denke mal schlecht sind sie nicht.
Mich wundert ein wenig, daß Dich die sexuelle Ausrichtung von Athenes Freunden so zu interessieren scheint.
Vielleicht ein wenig homophob?


----------



## Karzag (14. November 2008)

krizone schrieb:


> frage: woher nimmst du diese ganzen infos über ihn und über mich?
> 
> aber deine meinung is mir eigentl wayne, ich sehe du hast es einfach nicht verstanden.
> ich werd mich jetz aber nicht auf dein niveau herablassen sondern verweise auf:
> ...



WAS IS POCHER???
Pocher is witzig , auf eine art ...JA 
aber im standup bereich is er höchsten mittelmaß und das is schon lobhudelei

und athene is ein höchst fragwürdiger selbstdarsteller  der nicht alle latten am zaun hat .
er und sein homoerotischer flohzirkus können von mir aus komplett von der tft bildfläche verschwinden .
Und ob der nun hochintelligent is ode rnicht sei mal dahingestellt wenn er es ist kann er es gut verbergen.
und auch hochintelligente leuten können saudumme spinner sein, was athene zweifelsfrei is.
er und sein komischer kollege mit der mütze sehen aus als wären sie aus dem popoklub entlaufen .
unbekannter nr3 und 4 beide sind so warm das sie in der hohlen hand eier kochen können . 
und einige loben die kasper hier in den himmel .
SELBST WENN SIE SUPER PVP PVE ODER SONSTWAS FÜR SPIELER SIND.....
was haben die denn schone rreicht im leben ausser gezockt??
bringt sie das im leben weiter??
macht es sie zu besonderen menschen die man anhimmeln muss??

wohl eher nicht das sind irgendwelche komischen Kellerkinder mit sozialer inkompetenz.

********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************
**********************************

unter den sternchen verbergen sich die aussagen die ich auf grund der forenregeln lieber nicht ausschreibe, aber ich denke anhand des textet kann man sich denken in welche richtung das geht


----------



## Dalmus (14. November 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> wohl eher nicht das sind irgendwelche komischen Kellerkinder mit sozialer inkompetenz.
> 
> ********************************************************************************
> ********************************************************************************
> ...


Warum hast Du den Rest Deines Textes nicht ebenfalls ddurch Sternchen ersetzt?
Die Mod-Anweisungen hier im Thread waren eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig. *find*


----------

